# Unknown plant



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi. I bought this plant , and oups i don't know what i bought. To make things harder, looking at the structure of the plant and leafs it looks like it was grown emersed. 
I suspect it to be Ammania sp. " bonsai".
























Any idea what this plant may be ?


----------



## Alex Ribeiro (Nov 25, 2004)

Some sort of Bacopa sp.


----------



## zQ. (Dec 15, 2006)

IMO it is Rotala sp.


----------



## dukydaf (Aug 31, 2004)

I belive it is Rotala indica.

See this picture

Since we don't have the plant in the gallery, i linked to an external page.


----------



## turbomkt (Mar 31, 2004)

I haven't grown rotala emmersed. At first glance I would agree that it's Bacopa sp.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's probably a _Rotala_, not a _Bacopa_. At the very least, I think, it's from the family _Lythraceae_.


----------



## Error (Apr 16, 2004)

Looks like emersed Rotala rotundifolia.


----------



## jARDINI (Sep 2, 2007)

its a type of Bacopa


----------



## freshreef (May 14, 2004)

rotala , probably rotundifolia 
wait a few days and give us another photo


----------

